# Fifi at 6 months old



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi I posted some pics a while back of a litter of kittens my cat had, here are a fiew updated ones of the one my mother took home oh and 1 from when she was 5 weeks old


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and just 1 more


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou she is a little terror but she is so funny and cute I love her and glad I can visit her lots  My nan had the other 2 from the litter so I get to see them also so thats lovely


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Very good looking!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this is her mother Smudge taking a nap in my daughters buggy


----------



## suchadra (Nov 3, 2007)

adorable!!!


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

What a lovely looking cat


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this one is one of my faves she was on my lap at the time


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bordercolliepup said:


> What a lovely looking cat


Got to admit I would love to have one that looked like that she is stunning


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I was going to keep her myself but my mother fell in love with her and she hadnt long lost her male cat so I gave her to my mother


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

She is well cut vix


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Really pretty cat .


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou shes going to be spayed tomorrow so she will have a nice new hair cut lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Vixen-your cats are beautiful No wonder your so proud liking Smudge lotsBet they give your dogs a run for their bones too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes, the cats rule the household, what they say goes LOL


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixie she is beautiful,, how gorgeous,, she looks like a pedigree cat,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its funny how her mother looks like a moggie but the kitten look like pedigree kitties lol


----------

